# how to reset PCI/PCIe card



## pinglin (Jul 5, 2010)

I am not sure if my question is correct. 
Is there any way how to make PCI card(acceleration card) up or down or send reset signal to it? Maybe there is some tool in FreeBSD which manages hardware?  
Maybe somebody can point me to useful docs.
Thanks in advance!


----------

